# Dude makes $300 per day doing UberEats



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I believe it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Still grinding here average 26.00 hr.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber eats the new x


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

It depends on the market. In San Francisco and the Bay Area, $300 is perfectly possible if you are willing to put in 10-12 hours. Not a big fan of UberEats(I do DoorDash), but $300 is also possible with UberEats.
My sister will try DoorDash in Phoenix(I am with her now) today, and I will report how it works here. If she makes $150 in 7 hours, that's pretty good for Phoenix.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


He's probably BS you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lost me at 12hrs.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

$15 buck per hour max here in NY


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Definitely possible in certain markets especially since the stimulus checks came out the last few days. The month prior it was really dead with deliveries but the last week has been really busy. $300 is definitely doable if you put in the time in a good market but thats a grind. The last few days have been solid but it's because of the tips for sure. Without tips it would be hard to make any money delivering.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

For some reason I never get or got any delivery requests. Strange. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> For some reason I never get or got any delivery requests. Strange. Anyone else have this issue?


?? Silly question but are you signed up for deliveries?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes on the app it says deliveries are on as well as uber x/pool.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> ...Not a big fan of UberEats(I do DoorDash), but $300 is also possible with UberEats....


@Coachman, if you don't think this question takes the thread off topic... @Pax_Buster, can you elaborate on why DD is better for you than Eats? Bear in mind that I do neither, and know next to nothing about the details of each service in terms of why one may be more profitable and or more pleasant to work for. But, the day may come...

EDIT: Pax_Buster, got your private. Will look forward to your post later.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes. How do the different deliveries compare against each other. Do they mostly pay the same. 
Anyone with real numbers?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Was he driving a Avalon?:smiles:
Did his first name start with a I and last name starts with a M?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I loved X, but honestly Eats is a lifechanger


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Yes. How do the different deliveries compare against each other. Do they mostly pay the same.
> Anyone with real numbers?


Im not sure how they compare but I would be interested as well. Compare the demand? Any tips? I only do UberEats but I noticed I get tipped on about 80% of all deliveries most between $2-6 but people can be generous. I got a $20 and a $12 just yesterday. I also started paying attention to the actual request...dropping off sushi and more expensive food will most likely result in better tips. Picking up from Burger king and Mcdonalds isnt the crowd thats gonna tip you generously if you know what I mean. Also understanding which restaurants are better at having the food ready when you get there. Some places I will avoid because they make you wait too long and don't have food ready when you get there.

Its trial and error for me. I was driving Uber X for 50-60 hours a week and now Im only doing UE for not even half those hours but like UberX the more you know the more you will make. I'm starting to get used to deliveries and starting to make more.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> ...Eats is a lifechanger


Why please.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Why please.


significantly broadened my pallet. I have sampled so many new cuisines. Was pretty boring burger and fries guy before,.... that and the money and tips


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> significantly broadened my pallet. I have sampled so many new cuisines. Was pretty boring burger and fries guy before,.... that and the money and tips


I see. Very good. So you have discovered new restaurants when picking up, and then go back later? Or are you grabbing something for your self while there doing the pickup?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> lost me at 12hrs.


I worked 12 hours yesterday. It's the first time I've done that in years. Up until this month I've really only been part time and worked only a handful of hours in a day. I averaged $20 per hour yesterday. That was UberX, Lyft and Eats.

I've never made more than $17.50/hr doing Eats. I understand more is possible. But I don't know how you can sustain that outside the peak lunch and dinner hours. Not in my market, anyway.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I see. Very good. So you have discovered new restaurants when picking up, and then go back later? Or are you grabbing something for your self while there doing the pickup?


He's an ubereats driver he can't afford to go bye that crap. Of course he's taking samples. Think about it most people probably would.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> @Coachman, if you don't think this question takes the thread off topic... @Pax_Buster, can you elaborate on why DD is better for you than Eats? Bear in mind that I do neither, and know next to nothing about the details of each service in terms of why one may be more profitable and or more pleasant to work for. But, the day may come...
> 
> EDIT: Pax_Buster, got your private. Will look forward to your post later.


You see that? Thats doordash. $16 for that mileage means it has tip on it. With UberEats, you don't see the tip upfront so you are kind of gambling.
Thats why I like DD.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I worked 12 hours yesterday.


just not possible for me. While in my career I did a few of those, at times. But was salaried, so didn't make any difference. PLus, I was much younger. 
No way I'd do RS or delivery for that long in a day. Simply not worth it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> You see that? Thats doordash. $16 for that mileage means it has tip on it. With UberEats, you don't see the tip upfront so you are kind of gambling.
> Thats why I like DD.
> 
> View attachment 449679


I've never had a $16 UberEats trip. I could probably count on one hand the number of trips that even approached $10. My typical Eats ride pays about $5. I had a trip for $8.50 last week and I remember thinking how good that was.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

This was a giant Sushi order.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I've never had a $16 UberEats trip. I could probably count on one hand the number of trips that even approached $10. My typical Eats ride pays about $5. I had a trip for $8.50 last week and I remember thinking how good that was.


That $16 DD delivery had $8 tip. It was in Phoenix. I have dozens of UberEats deliveries with $10+ tips in SF. I had a $30 tip on DD in SF last week. You need to realize. There is no money in food delivery if you don't get tipped. That's what it is. That is also true for grocery delivery. No tip, no profit.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Making $300 or more for a day of doing only Uber Eats is possible, especially if you are driving in an area with businesses and restaurants in close proximity. If it is a popular restaurant, you will get multiple pick ups from the szz Sax me restaurant. Been there - Done that! It's possible.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> My typical Eats ride pays about $5.


wow. I usually tip at least $5 for UE and GH. I need to be more like everybody else.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> That $16 DD delivery had $8 tip. It was in Phoenix. I have dozens of UberEats deliveries with $10+ tips in SF. I had a $30 tip on DD in SF last week. You need to realize. There is no money in food delivery if you don't get tipped. That's what it is. That is also true for grocery delivery. No tip, no profit.


Your absolutely right. If you don't get tipped well in delivery then you dont make any money. The tips is what makes deliveries profitable because the money you get from the actual delivery is chump change. The last 3 days my tips have almost matched my delivery money.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Your absolutely right. If you don't get tipped well in delivery then you dont make any money. The tips is what makes deliveries profitable because the money you get from the actual delivery is chump change. The last 3 days my tips have almost matched my delivery money.


Yes thats why I was nervous doing delivery. 4 miles, 31 minutes, $10. Are you kidding me. When I did it one day out of just curiosity, I ended up receivin tip on 19 out of 21 deliveries. Tipping culture is there. I hope it stays there otherwise we are in big trouble.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Yes thats why I was nervous doing delivery. 4 miles, 31 minutes, $10. Are you kidding me. When I did it one out of just curiosity, I ended up receivin tip on 19 out of 21 deliveries. Tipping culture is there. I hope it stays there otherwise we are in big trouble.


I had the same thought. The variables that are there with deliveries just aren't there with rides. Picking up and sometimes waiting on the food and then having to deliver to the door takes time away from making money. Thats why I never did deliveries over rides but since people have been generously tipping then the effort you put in seems to be worth it.

Im getting the same percentages..about 80% tip in deliveries with alot $5+ or more.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I think the tips will flow. The people on UI are getting a lot of money plus the Stimulus money on top. The rich and well off are tipping great. Nobody wants to cook at home 7 days a week. 

Other countries are starting to lift their lockdowns. We should be seeing some improvement in a few weeks.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Why please.





_Tron_ said:


> I see. Very good. So you have discovered new restaurants when picking up, and then go back later? Or are you grabbing something for your self while there doing the pickup?


Do we have to spell it out for you? 
He's eating the customers' food.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Do we have to spell it out for you?
> He's eating the customers' food.


&#128517;
But I repented. Now I am a good boy :wink:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-am-bad.391326/


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> It depends on the market. In San Francisco and the Bay Area, $300 is perfectly possible if you are willing to put in 10-12 hours. Not a big fan of UberEats(I do DoorDash), but $300 is also possible with UberEats.
> My sister will try DoorDash in Phoenix(I am with her now) today, and I will report how it works here. If she makes $150 in 7 hours, that's pretty good for Phoenix.


Minus expenses


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


I did $130 in 5 1/2 hours, so it's possible. I average $120 or more for 6 sometimes 7 hours. I did $160 the other day for 6 hours. I's busy now, but there's no way to say if it will last. My experience in the cab/rideshare business is that busy periods come and go, and there are n't enough of them. I'm new to the food business, which is has a whole different dynamic I'm learning about.



CJfrom619 said:


> Im not sure how they compare but I would be interested as well. Compare the demand? Any tips? I only do UberEats but I noticed I get tipped on about 80% of all deliveries most between $2-6 but people can be generous. I got a $20 and a $12 just yesterday. I also started paying attention to the actual request...dropping off sushi and more expensive food will most likely result in better tips. Picking up from Burger king and Mcdonalds isnt the crowd thats gonna tip you generously if you know what I mean. Also understanding which restaurants are better at having the food ready when you get there. Some places I will avoid because they make you wait too long and don't have food ready when you get there.
> 
> Its trial and error for me. I was driving Uber X for 50-60 hours a week and now Im only doing UE for not even half those hours but like UberX the more you know the more you will make. I'm starting to get used to deliveries and starting to make more.


Yeah, I find out where all the asian restaurants are, and hang out there. I do a lot of deliveries for certain thai restaurants, sushi. 
But, a delivery will take you somewhere, and you'll get a stacked call from a burger joint, and I find it's better just tonot worry about it, I just do all of them, as long as they are not too far away. Most people tip, burger/taco/kfc or otherwise.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Uber eats is crazy good in my market.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

UE has been great here in Dallas. I made almost $600 in 3 days, averaging 8 hours a day.


----------



## LoreeT (Apr 20, 2020)

Uber eats in crazy busy in the Tampa/St.Pete area. I have been averaging $20-21/hour every day that I drive. I find that MOST people do tip, although I’ve learned that McDonald’s is almost always a crap shoot - delivery is usually to a huge apartment complex and I have to search endlessly for the building/apartment,etc. these are also the non-tippers most of the time. On average I have found that 80%of people do tip, and the ones who are generous make up for the ones who aren’t. My experience is after 1am NO TIPS- none. I stopped wasting my time. Volume is key. A bunch of quick-hit, close by deliveries adds up quick. The longer drives seem to weigh down my average. I have tried texting the customer while I am at the restaurant asking if they need sauces, ketchup, etc and this seems to have boosted my tips. If I’m in an area and the jobs aren’t coming in I’ll drive a few miles to another busy area full of restaurants and this usually changes the game and the app starts singing with new deliveries. Need to try to balance fast food with other more expensive restaurants i.e Applebee’s, Red Lobster, etc.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

LoreeT said:


> I've learned that McDonald's is almost always a crap shoot


I don't think crap shoot means what you think it means. If it did, the McDonald's run would sometimes pay off handsomely and there'd be no way to know if it was going to be a boom or bust.

In fact, it is predictable; predictably bad. Therefore it's just crap, not a crap shoot.

https://grammarist.com/usage/crapshoot/"a situation whose outcome is not predictable."


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Should have told him that you farted gold. Maybe one day he made $300.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

what did he work 16 hours...lol


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Yeah, easy money. I don't see why not. I'm at that level as well.



smithers54 said:


> what did he work 16 hours...lol


I do 18 hrs shift. Note, you can hardly call driving miss daisy around "work" by any standards. Hence, why I say ez-money.

AND, you are not actually driving 18 hrs... you are available to drive 18 hrs. Big difference.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

16 hrs and 300 is a little over 16 a hours. no way I am making myself available that much after all my time is worth alot to me...the real question is how many hours. Even if you were not busy and online for 16 hours and only ran for lets say 12 hours. you still have to use the 16hrs as part of the equasion.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Dude makes $30 per day doing UberEats*

That sounds more correct


----------



## Frank Ditt (Nov 29, 2015)

Does anyone deliver here in Hollywood HIlls? I've talked to a couple of people up here and they say they tip big. I know my brother in law orders 3 or 4 times a week and he tips $50 on every order. I used to hate picking up or dropping off people but if everyone is tipping like that I wouldn't mind.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Its definitely possible to make 300.. Depends what city.. This Los Angeles 12 hour days... This is my last week before the shut down


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Fake news, just like all the other drivers that used to tell my customers " I'm banking, 80gs a year!"


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

crowuber said:


> Fake news, just like all the other drivers that used to tell my customers " I'm banking, 80gs a year!"


Lol you must live in a shitty area cause its definitely not fake news.. Proof you can make 80k


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

That proves you made 55k.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> That proves you made 55k.


Plus 10k from lyft


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Ahhh... You must've run into @#professoruber. That's just about 3-4 hours of work for him. :whistling:


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

All I can say is that most people in Houston are cheap as dirt. I am done with Eats 2 years ago after several happy meal deliveries dealing with incompetent managers, cracking gate codes and apartment safari for only $3 or $4 an hour. Then I learnt to only accept steakhouse orders and usually those customers tip at least $5. I have not received any of those requests a month later. May be it is a punishment as a result of cherry-picking or there was 0 demand all of sudden. I have left Eats off since then...


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> All I can say is that most people in Houston are cheap as dirt. I am done with Eats 2 years ago after several happy meal deliveries dealing with incompetent managers, cracking gate codes and apartment safari for only $3 or $4 an hour. Then I learnt to only accept steakhouse orders and usually those customers tip at least $5. I have not received any of those requests a month later. May be it is a punishment as a result of cherry-picking or there was 0 demand all of sudden. I have left Eats off since then...


Californians are the cheapest


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

If y'all keep talking about how good Eats has been, it won't stay that way..... seriously with the screenshots? people are desparate for income right now, but let's not hasten the flood of new drivers unnecessarily.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Definitely possible in certain markets especially since the stimulus checks came out the last few days. The month prior it was really dead with deliveries but the last week has been really busy. $300 is definitely doable if you put in the time in a good market but thats a grind. The last few days have been solid but it's because of the tips for sure. Without tips it would be hard to make any money delivering.
> View attachment 449513
> View attachment 449514


 Exactly that's my theory as well. I made over $600 Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sun. I cut things short on Sun Night because I had to use the bathroom and most places with one won't allow you to use theirs. So I had to come home. I had some errands to run anyway so it's just as well, I could have maybe gotten to nearly $700 including tips which are over $150 total.

I also hit both bonuses on Saturday, $325 for 70 orders and 11 deliveries between 5-9, I made 14 actually. I got three orders from one place at 8:53 pm, just what I needed. I also picked up another order during that for a total of 14 like I said.

The bonuses only added $25 and $18 respectively so I was doing well anyway. I got my stimulus check last Wed as I predicted and I'm sure others did too.



Pax_Buster said:


> Californians are the cheapest


 I wouldn't say that, I got some healthy tips this past weekend including $25 from one order. I typically make $100-$150 or more in tips every weekend.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Ahhh... You must've run into @#professoruber. That's just about 3-4 hours of work for him. :whistling:


Let's call this 9 hours a day for 7 days straight plus $58 cash. Still grinding and making consistent and smart money. &#129311;


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i bark in once in awhile about food delivery , as a night time job in south phila for only 2 places 2 years.
driver 6 years. god bless you eats guys.
imho the normal non virus times it sucks.with pay.
now if you are in a small town or city with no work i understand you need a job. 
but IMHO 30 per hour x 12 hours is not as good as it sounds.
the reason mom and pop places you can earn more at in certain citys.
not all.
but the bay area..wow give me a break..
in the virus times , i guess that well. but he is exposed also. risk ../ reward is high....robbery very low......
but working at night in a pizza place thats busy. gives you #1 hour pay low say $4 .
delivery fee. say .50 cents greedy owner takes $.50 cents for himself..
40 stops in 6 hours
$24 pay +$20+ = $44 pay plus 40 tips during a virus say avg very high now. $3 each..thats low imho for virus..thats $166 on a slow monday double that for 12 hours.
plus no big miles on you car. and private places will cover you ass in accident..
avg pay in phila on a sunday 10am to 10pm year round between 350 when totally dead -to avg $500 cash avg 100 stops all close.. thats 1 day.
so when i hear guys killing thier cars and bodys . i get mad and tell my story,
THIS WAS MY SECOND NT. TIME JOB. HOW could you quit banking 50k a year cash . with costs so low
this imho to help guys check out small busy places if they have in thier area.many will not..
like that instant cart customers taking back those big tips after you went into a store loaded with a virus,,GTFO.
NO ONE HAS YOUR BACK EVER... mom and pop may have it some . but all are still greedy$$$$


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


I've done it and really don't see how that's possible even 10.00 an hour after expenses, now markets are different and with this virus who knows, I still don't think it possible unless numerous people gave you great tips and this I would find hard to believe because with my experience with it, 9 out of 10 stiff you no matter how good you are, but good luck I hope it's true. Keep in mind I am in South Florida so this maybe why it sucks here.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> 10.00 an hour after expenses,


We are making way more than 10 here bud.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> We are making way more than 10 here bud.


10-4...........


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Let's call this 9 hours a day for 7 days straight plus $58 cash. Still grinding and making consistent and smart money. &#129311;
> 
> View attachment 450903


Have you encountered any tip-reductions after the fact, like that news story talked about?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

From 5pm-8pm I make between $50-100 delivering food. Consistently Avg $20-30/hr on dinner rush.

People hustling I can see them making $200-300/day delivering working full time. At least right now lol.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Yes thats why I was nervous doing delivery. 4 miles, 31 minutes, $10. Are you kidding me. When I did it one day out of just curiosity, I ended up receivin tip on 19 out of 21 deliveries. Tipping culture is there. I hope it stays there otherwise we are in big trouble.


Interesting how people will tip for food (both in sit down restaurants and delivery - both pizza and gig companies) but the vast majority of pax won't tip. Definitely something about the culture in today's society. Travis didn't help that any either. I wonder if cabbies saw tips decrease once Uber caught on with the "no tip necessary, it's already in the fare" bullshit.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m happy drivers can make good money with Uber Eats, but I think I would feel strange doing a job that high school kids normally do. At least when I drive people around, I can pretend I’m doing a better service than picking up food for people who are too lazy to pick it up themselves. Yes, I know that some people can’t pick up their food for other reasons, ie-no car, been drinking, but I do think a lot of people just don’t want to get out of their house to pick up the food. If someone needs money to eat and pay the bills, it’s an honest way to make a living.


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

Dave Bust said:


> $15 buck per hour max here in NY


 21$ an hour in Roc, NY that's with taking out gas and wear and tear



Coachman said:


> I worked 12 hours yesterday. It's the first time I've done that in years. Up until this month I've really only been part time and worked only a handful of hours in a day. I averaged $20 per hour yesterday. That was UberX, Lyft and Eats.
> 
> I've never made more than $17.50/hr doing Eats. I understand more is possible. But I don't know how you can sustain that outside the peak lunch and dinner hours. Not in my market, anyway.


. Very few used to tip. But I think since they've reduced the charges to customers, almost everyone tips, now. It will probably change once the virus is under control.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm glad to see people are making good money. I just don't see how you can sustain it through the day. I just can't seem to do it in my market. I can sit for almost four hours between 1pm and 5pm without a single Eats request.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, I made a whopping $190 (Thur, Fri, Sat) and didn't bother with Sun. Worked the same way I do most of the time. This is the unevenness of this crisis.

First week of the lock down, I made $300+ over the weekend and then for next three weeks it was sub $250 as reality set in about the lock down and funds.

Last week, is when stimulus checked started rolling out in earnest so people celebrated by getting take out. Then reality hit again this week.

Uemployment for Gig Workers goes live in CA on Tues, I hope my claim gets updated.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Plus 10k from lyft


You in Cali? $50k is still homeless.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> You in Cali? $50k is still homeless.


First off it was 65k and besides show me a homeless person that makes 50K lol you jealous Trolls Go away.. Stop replying to me!!!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

CaliBestDriver said:


> First off it was 65k and besides show me a homeless person that makes 50K lol you jealous Trolls Go away.. Stop replying to me!!!


I'm pretty sure you can panhandle every day and get a hundred bucks a day. That's 36.5K a year just there.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm pretty sure you can panhandle every day and get a hundred bucks a day. That's 36.5K a year just there.


Well go pick a corner!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Well go pick a corner!


Business is probably at an all time low these days since unemployment is sky rocketing. And there might be more competitors out there due to the times.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> Business is probably at an all time low these days since unemployment is sky rocketing. And there might be more competitors out there due to the times.


Well tuff titty!


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Feasible. A couple weeks ago, I started at 11:00 am ended at 1:00 am the following day. Even went home a couple of times for 30-45 minutes each. I cleared $209.



_Tron_ said:


> I see. Very good. So you have discovered new restaurants when picking up, and then go back later? Or are you grabbing something for your self while there doing the pickup?


Sampling the goods on the way to the drop-off. &#128514;



Gigworker said:


> I'm happy drivers can make good money with Uber Eats, but I think I would feel strange doing a job that high school kids normally do. At least when I drive people around, I can pretend I'm doing a better service than picking up food for people who are too lazy to pick it up themselves. Yes, I know that some people can't pick up their food for other reasons, ie-no car, been drinking, but I do think a lot of people just don't want to get out of their house to pick up the food. If someone needs money to eat and pay the bills, it's an honest way to make a living.


That's just ego talking there. Your choice: your ego or your wallet.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Still grinding here average 26.00 hr.


Ha Ha. Nice try, Dara !!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

That's very believable. The money is out there if you aren't scared


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Nice try, Dara .


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


I was doing $2& hr avg door dash you just have to cherry pick it's easy to do just 2 good restaurant orders a ND you are there or over


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

CaliBestDriver said:


> First off it was 65k and besides show me a homeless person that makes 50K lol you jealous Trolls Go away.. Stop replying to me!!!


I make well over $60k in the NE as it well above average, top 30% of all earners... but the COL is also low.

In Cali $60k is nothing if you are near anyplace worth living.

Your defensiveness means that your bubble has been burst by the reality that you really aren't doing that good.

How much you got in 401K?
How many sick days you got banked?
How many PAID vacation days do you have?
Whats your health insurance like?

Tell me Mr. 'I am living the Uber Dream', we want to see if you are 'making it' or just another troll 'faking it'.. or worse, some poor schlub that doesn't know any better.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> I make well over $60k in the NE as it well above average, top 30% of all earners... but the COL is also low.
> 
> In Cali $60k is nothing if you are near anyplace worth living.
> 
> ...


Paid vacation,sick days, 401K? That right there tells me all i need to know about u lol.. You live in the Box Mindset. Slave your whole life so u can get a paid vacation or wait untill u retire so you can enjoy your 401k? Sorry my life does not suck like urs.. No uber/lyft was not my dream job but thankfully because of it (and Covid19) I am now able to focus on my real dreams of getting my own business off the ground..I have alot of time to do so now being that I am able to sit on my ass all day and collect my unemployment me and my wife 8k a month in unemployment (which is much lower than our regular income). Plus she is technically still working as a beautician all paid cash under the table . So instead of getting upset and jealous of others who life has not gone to shit like urs, just ask me for some advice and i could perhaps lead u to some water!


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Yes mother's day super busy. I've been getting pings nonstop.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ya so try $1060 divided by 45 hours.

This week was average 23.5.

This week was average 23.5.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Ya in a certain city during a pandemic whichbis over soon. Point?



IthurstwhenIP said:


> significantly broadened my pallet. I have sampled so many new cuisines. Was pretty boring burger and fries guy before,.... that and the money and tips


Ru an immigrant cos thats the job your calling a lifechanger



CaliBestDriver said:


> View attachment 450751
> View attachment 450752
> View attachment 450753
> View attachment 450754
> ...


Your city dont tip shit



NauticalWheeler said:


> If y'all keep talking about how good Eats has been, it won't stay that way..... seriously with the screenshots? people are desparate for income right now, but let's not hasten the flood of new drivers unnecessarily.


Why isnitbthat way corona. Why would it stay that way?wtf


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> I make well over $60k in the NE as it well above average, top 30% of all earners... but the COL is also low.
> 
> In Cali $60k is nothing if you are near anyplace worth living.
> 
> ...


I don't have a 401k. Does that mean something bad? I don't' think so.
I also don't have any sick days. Again, I don't think it means anything.
I also don't have any paid vacation days.

I do have excellent health insurance, several investment accounts, an IRA (wife does too), and about 3 months wages in the checking account as a minimum balance.

Your road to prosperity is not the only road to prosperity......oh, and I drive for uber, lyft, and dd on occasion.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


That actually might be worth not taking the $600/week FREE STUFF unemployment!



sellkatsell44 said:


> Uber eats the new x


Is there any age limit for the ride? Mine is 17 years old.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> That actually might be worth not taking the $600/week FREE STUFF unemployment!
> 
> 
> Is there any age limit for the ride? Mine is 17 years old.


If you can get it I have been trying for almost 2 months and the Florida incompetent unemployment can't get their shit together.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Well...when the economy revives DD & UE will largely go away. I am an Uber...I can't talk to a pizza...or the odor in the car


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Canaddar said:


> I don't have a 401k. Does that mean something bad? I don't' think so.
> I also don't have any sick days. Again, I don't think it means anything.
> I also don't have any paid vacation days.
> 
> ...


SSUUURRRREEEEE you do. Or did you forget to mention that you have a day job? Wait, wait let me guess:

Day trader?
Bitcoin trader?

I have to be getting warm.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I loved X, but honestly Eats is a lifechanger


Hey! What happened to all those "Uber is life-changing money" commercials from back in the day? &#129300;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ABC123DEF said:


> Hey! What happened to all those "Uber is life-changing money" commercials from back in the day? &#129300;


Like this one?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Hey! What happened to all those "Uber is life-changing money" commercials from back in the day? &#129300;


It's still life-changing but not in a good way.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.





Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


$300 a day? Sorry, I'm going to call BS on this. Maybe every two or three days. It doesn't matter what market you're in, unless you are literally driving 12 hours for that day.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> It's still life-changing but not in a good way.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


>


Um...would Dara and company approve of THIS?!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TimmyWeekend said:


> $300 a day? Sorry, I'm going to call BS on this. Maybe every two or three days. It doesn't matter what market you're in, unless you are literally driving 12 hours for that day.


Exactly. A couple posters here said they hang out at the "fancy" restaurants to get the high paying trips. Total BS. You might get one or two high paying trips during the evening dinner hours. But nobody's ordering food at 2pm or 3pm or 4pm. Except maybe a McDonald's run here or there. You've got about two good hours during lunch for pickups and about four hours between 6pm and 10pm. Other than that Eats is dead as a door nail. My average Eats trip is about $5.50.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Yup. More total BS. $15.64 per order. 
Edit: just staying on topic.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Self horn tooters gonna self horn toot.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Uber has been pushing me to Uber Eats. I talk to people...Last time I talked to a Pizza the men in white coates started taking me away. When things open UE will go away


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

It could be possible.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Missed it by THAT MUCH.....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

For Texas that would be impressive.
California is average, esp if you’re in SF Bay Area.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ive learned the best way to kill a thread in the UP is to post a screenshot of good earnings. The members on this forum hate those screenshots especially if they show you making money. For some reason I think it urks alot of members. I think they just want to believe that no one can makes money in this gig so when someone shows different they quickly disregard it. Much rather talk about politics or how we make $3 a ride. Truly weird forum where being a profitable driver is looked at like a negative.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> The members on this forum hate those screenshots especially if they show you making money.


really? I must be on a island then because that kind of post will get a 'like' from me. And a reply if I think the number is super high. They rock. they hussle, they getting it done. All the things I really don't do working maybe 2-3 hours for uber and 2-3 hours for HopSkipDrive. Course, then again I'm retired and approaching 'old' and they are young bucks doing this nearly full time.....


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> really? I must be on a island then because that kind of post will get a 'like' from me. And a reply if I think the number is super high. They rock. they hussle, they getting it done. All the things I really don't do working maybe 2-3 hours for uber and 2-3 hours for HopSkipDrive. Course, then again I'm retired and approaching 'old' and they are young bucks doing this nearly full time.....


Trust me friend. As someone who has been posting screenshots and earnings for the last 3 years. It is not popular on this forum..alot of members here aren't full time or even drive at all. If I want to kill a thread especially about earnings all i have to do is post a screenshot. Then the thread gets quiet and dies off like this one will. Mysery loves company.

I can post a fart joke on here that would get 50 likes but if I post a screenshot of a $1500 week them I might get 5 likes.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Trust me friend. As someone who has been posting screenshots and earnings for the last 3 years. It is not popular on this forum..alot of members here aren't full time or even drive at all. If I want to kill a thread especially about earnings all i have to do is post a screenshot. Then the thread gets quiet and dies off like this one will. Mysery loves company.
> 
> I can post a fart joke on here that would get 50 likes but if I post a screenshot of a $1500 week them I might get 5 likes.


It's hard to believe I guess with the many markets around US.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> It is not popular on this forum.


how odd; I haven't seen that and I'm pretty much around a lot of threads. Read most of them, at any rate. In those threads I generally don't reply because my maybe $100 day pales to those doing this full time or near full time.

I also rarely pay attn to reactions. Oh, strike that. I do check WOWs.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

See look here. You make a comment about...you lost me at 12 hours. Lol and the comment above got alot of likes?? Why do you think? But yet when I post a screenshot of actually pulling in $300 in a day then I get very little reaction. Im sure it almost bugged some people looking at that.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

There are so many BS artists out here you have to doubt, take from a 62 year old who used to live in a 55 plus complex, the BS is flying daily many try to impress the rest of us honest people how special they are, you really don't care enough to verify just say ok have a good one and go about you way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh, that's a unicorn. I don't get many reactions. There's a whole thread on math of total notes and reaction scores. At the time I didn't really pay much attn since my numbers weren't like the ones being posted.

I do post in screen shot threads. And yeah, those who do this full time: I salute them, but I couldn't be them. Even when I was a young buck. -o:  -o: 



LetsBeSmart said:


> There are so many BS artists out here you have to doubt,


you mean members brag? No way. :wink: Kinda the reason I don't believe 70% of what I read here. Specially when certain members, over time, and thread to thread forget what they have posted about their 'backstory' and they goof up and post something else. ooops.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> There are so many BS artists out here you have to doubt, take from a 62 year old who used to live in a 55 plus complex, the BS is flying daily many try to impress the rest of us honest people how special they are, you really don't care enough to verify just say ok have a good one and go about you way.


Yea that makes sense. When I post a screenshot its not to brag at all..its to show other members on this forum what can actually be done out there. Just like this thread. Man claims he makes $300 a day...thats why I posted that screenshot. I made $340 on Saturday and $370 on Sunday in gross income which is why I posted that because I was answering the question. Yes it is possible.



SHalester said:


> oh, that's a unicorn. I don't get many reactions. There's a whole thread on math of total notes and reaction scores. At the time I didn't really pay much attn since my numbers weren't like the ones being posted.
> 
> I do post in screen shot threads. And yeah, those who do this full time: I salute them, but I couldn't be them. Even when I was a young buck. -o:  -o:
> 
> ...


Yea if you want to get alot of likes on this forum then be anti-rideshare like some on here.

You know why alot like your comment about working 12 hour shift is because not one of those people that liked actually have ever worked a 12 hour shift. Im sure some of those work 12 hours in a week and will still complain. Most members on this forum are lazy non workers. Thats the bottom line. Probably 5% that are active in this forum are actually full time drivers. Most are part time ( 10 rides a week) or a former driver who gave 100 lifetime rides.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Most members on this forum are lazy non workers.


wow, you use a big paint brush when you are painting. I object! &#129320; Certainly there are a number of 'regular' posters who haven't gone online in YEARS; sometimes they provide that info, mostly not. One kinda has to remember; new members no chance. It does color their opinions if the haven't driven in years, but their opinion could still be valid...depending. I sometimes think it would be easier if I kept a cheat sheet, but that is too much work. 
A sizable portion of posters here do RS full time and it's their sole income source. YIKES, is my response. There are also certain regular posters who have never been a driver; unsure why they are here, but to each their own. It's an open forum...mostly.

I'm part of the early to retire and do RS just for the schedule camp. In that I'm not on an island by myself. I aim to have positive cash flow and hopefully not much taxable income. And less than 6hrs a day spread over 2 RS gigs. If I needed the RS income or depended on it I'd be in deep doodoo.

10 rides a week? Heck, even I do more than that....mostly.... :thumbup:


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yea that makes sense. When I post a screenshot its not to brag at all..its to show other members on this forum what can actually be done out there. Just like this thread. Man claims he makes $300 a day...thats why I posted that screenshot. I made $340 on Saturday and $370 on Sunday in gross income which is why I posted that because I was answering the question. Yes it is possible.
> 
> 
> Yea if you want to get alot of likes on this forum then be anti-rideshare like some on here.
> ...


I have to admit I do 12 hours occasionally but 8 is my usual and I am talking about UberX and Lyft, I give you credit for that at 62 even though if all goes well I have many years to come my patience with customers is almost zero after 4 years.

Now I had my own business in Fort Lauderdale in late 90's and early 2000's until we were over run by Haitians and Hispanics and the rest, you could make good money but when I think back after expenses I made 2000.00 my top week and had many 400 or 500 days with a nice almost new Towncar and dressing daily tie and the rest, I had around 6 hotels that used me, a travel agency and regulars, most weeks during the season I would make around 1500. after expenses only thing holding me back was my love for women and partying.

I also did the stretch limo thing for awhile Miami and Fort Lauderdale you could do well also but being in the car with these people for hours was tough, a lot of rude nasty people in that part of South Florida, many were great also, you got to love the job where you drop off on South Beach and have nothing to do for 6 hours waiting for the call and you made around 300., watching a movie in back stretch making sure you parked some where safe.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I have to admit I do 12 hours occasionally but 8 is my usual and I am talking about UberX and Lyft, I give you credit for that at 62 even though if all goes well I have many years to come my patience with customers is almost zero after 4 years.
> 
> Now I had my own business in Fort Lauderdale in late 90's and early 2000's until we were over run by Haitians and Hispanics and the rest, you could make good money but when I think back after expenses I made 2000.00 my top week and had many 400 or 500 days with a nice almost new Towncar and dressing daily tie and the rest, I had around 6 hotels that used me, a travel agency and regulars, most weeks during the season I would make around 1500. after expenses only thing holding me back was my love for women and partying.
> 
> I also did the stretch limo thing for awhile Miami and Fort Lauderdale you could do well also but being in the car with these people for hours was tough, a lot of rude nasty people in that part of South Florida, many were great also, you got to love the job where you drop off on South Beach and have nothing to do for 6 hours waiting for the call and you made around 300., watching a movie in back stretch making sure you parked some where safe.


I get it, it is the sign of the times in USA, fear.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wow, you use a big paint brush when you are painting. I object! &#129320; Certainly there are a number of 'regular' posters who haven't gone online in YEARS; sometimes they provide that info, mostly not. One kinda has to remember; new members no chance. It does color their opinions if the haven't driven in years, but their opinion could still be valid...depending. I sometimes think it would be easier if I kept a cheat sheet, but that is too much work.
> A sizable portion of posters here do RS full time and it's their sole income source. YIKES, is my response. There are also certain regular posters who have never been a driver; unsure why they are here, but to each their own. It's an open forum...mostly.
> 
> I'm part of the early to retire and do RS just for the schedule camp. In that I'm not on an island by myself. I aim to have positive cash flow and hopefully not much taxable income. And less than 6hrs a day spread over 2 RS gigs. If I needed the RS income or depended on it I'd be in deep doodoo.
> ...


Well someone whos been around this forum for over 4 years and have always had a positive opinion about rideshare and actually enjoying this job. Trust me this is more of a forum to complain and vent rather then to give advice and strategy. Alot of members on here will discourage you to drive.

Let me ask you something? How many well known members on this forum that contribute regularly to the forum are actually full time drivers?? I only know a few and those are in the San Diego section of the forum and dont venture out to the national forum. Im just saying most on here are actual drivers...very few. I have ran into some and have exchanged valuable opinions and strategy but for the most part its far and few between.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Trust me this is more of a forum to complain and vent


well, I was told this site was created by a disgruntled driver for disgruntled drivers. Makes perfect sense, yeah?

How many regulars are full time drivers? Hard to say, impossible to guess. Uber says 80% of active drivers are online for less than 30 hours; that would seem to say most do it pt and that group is well represented here. Full timers are represented as well.

What percent of each group is not really something we can figure out. Doesn't matter, isn't really relevant. You decide if you take a reply at face value or not based on your experience here.

You should know this forum in no way represents the driving population (in the US); not even a little bit. I ask every driver I have as a pax an not one has ever heard of this site.

The recent 100 Uber driver protest in SF? Not one posted here or they all kept it a secret, which I kinda doubt. Heck my local sub forum might get a note a month ave. Maybe. Hum.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


What about points though? How many points?

.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Ive learned the best way to kill a thread in the UP is to post a screenshot of good earnings. The members on this forum hate those screenshots especially if they show you making money. For some reason I think it urks alot of members. I think they just want to believe that no one can makes money in this gig so when someone shows different they quickly disregard it. Much rather talk about politics or how we make $3 a ride. Truly weird forum where being a profitable driver is looked at like a negative.


I appreciate the screenshots. But somebody has to explain how you can average $14 per trip on UberEats (see @KevinJohnson's post.) I don't know how anybody can do that in my market. My typical Eats trip is about $5 to $6. I've never had a $14 trip on UberEats. Not once. It's typically a 2 to 5 mile ride with a $2 or $3 tip. Tell me how you get $14 out of that.

I consider these types of results outliers. They might shut the thread down. But it doesn't add much value for most of the posters here.

And it doesn't change the premise of the thread. The guy I met was bullshitting.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I appreciate the screenshots. But somebody has to explain how you can average $14 per trip on UberEats. I don't know how anybody can do that in my market. My typical Eats trip is about $5 to $6. I've never had a $14 trip on UberEats. Not once.
> 
> The guy I met was bullshitting.


Coachman we work in the same market, $300 per day is easy to do. Not sure why you refuse to see the facts.

Know your restaurants
Know which neighborhoods tip well
Be selective
Watch the drop location for extended distance
Don't get pulled out of the surge
Fast food will waste your time
Review your metrics
Dollars per hour
Dollars per mile
Dollars per order
Also sometimes you just get lucky, right place right time.

































Multiple people have posted here that $300 is attainable. Your OP was that it is impossible, a better post would be, "I want to make $300 also". 
A very wise person once said: "Do or do not, there is no try"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Coachman we work in the same market, $300 per day is easy to do. Not sure why you refuse to see the facts.
> 
> View attachment 467547
> View attachment 467548
> View attachment 467549


I asked you to explain how you earn $14 per trip on UberEats. Posting more screen shots is not an explanation.

If you're managing to get big tips on Eats, how do you do it? Because I usually get small tips.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I think the issue is that ppl post the top dollar amount but never list the amount of hours in. The most I made was 276 in one day. that was 16 hrs. Right now I am lucky to make 100 in 7 to 8 hours. I was doing this full time and working full time. I have a job where I work 4 on 4 off 5 on and 5 off.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I appreciate the screenshots. But somebody has to explain how you can average $14 per trip on UberEats (see @KevinJohnson's post.) I don't know how anybody can do that in my market. My typical Eats trip is about $5 to $6. I've never had a $14 trip on UberEats. Not once. It's typically a 2 to 5 mile ride with a $2 or $3 tip. Tell me how you get $14 out of that.
> 
> I consider these types of results outliers. They might shut the thread down. But it doesn't add much value for most of the posters here.
> 
> And it doesn't change the premise of the thread. The guy I met was bullshitting.


300. day, ha ha ha, and then you woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> I think the issue is that ppl post the top dollar amount but never list the amount of hours in. The most I made was 276 in one day. that was 16 hrs. Right now I am lucky to make 100 in 7 to 8 hours. I was doing this full time and working full time. I have a job where I work 4 on 4 off 5 on and 5 off.


Heres a screenshot of this last Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> If you're managing to get big tips on Eats, how do you do it? Because I usually get small tips.


I do a good job.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

see my market for eats is 3 to 5 bucks a order. DD average is about 7 or 8 a order.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> I do a good job.


I get the food there on time and deliver to their door politely and safely. What more is there?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I get the food there on time and deliver to their door politely and safely. What more is there?


Knowing your city, and knowing how to efficiently and effectively work multiple apps


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


I'm averaging $18 sometimes $20 an hour with UberEats, and it's fairly steady. He's probably exaggerating ( where he had one week of $300, and is saying it makes that all the time, this is typical of drivers , cabs, UBer, etc., kinda like how fisherman exaggerate the size of their fish they catch) and on top of that, he's working 14 hours a day. I figure I could do $1200 a week if I worked at that pace 6 days a week, maybe more, but I'm old and out of shape.



Prawn Connery said:


> Knowing your city, and knowing how to efficiently and effectively work multiple apps


UberEats, on almost every delivery, feeds me a new delivery before I finish the one I'm on. There is no need to keep more than one app going. But, unless you live in a small town, or a large town with a saturation of drivers, I can understand. It's just not true in my city of North County San Diego



Coachman said:


> I asked you to explain how you earn $14 per trip on UberEats. Posting more screen shots is not an explanation.
> 
> If you're managing to get big tips on Eats, how do you do it? Because I usually get small tips.


My trip average, factoring in tips, is about $8 per delivery. No way he could average $14 per delivery UNLESS he accepts trips where the delivery fee is $10 or so. That's not a strategy I prefer, but to each his own.

First, I do not accept deliveries where the estimate total is more than $6, and I prefer $5 and under.
Because I prefer to work in an area where there is a high concentration of people per square mile.

This allows me to deliver more food than if I worked the outer 'burbs where everything is spread out.
I worked out there, and I found that my miles were something lke 120 - 130 miles per 7 hour shift.

I find that when I accept long trips my paid miles goes down drastically, which accellerates depreciation, maintenance, etc.

IN the urban area, it goes down to bout 80 - 90 miles per shift So, paid miles goes up, total amount of food deliveries goes up, and though tip percentage ( ration of tippers to non tippers ) _goes down only slightly_, but the total $ value of tips goes up. It's like this, the more food you deliver, the more tips you will make which more than offsets the delivery fee portion which is about the same, because you have more trips than you would if you accepted longer trips.

The issue of doing longer trips, is dead miles on return, you wind up in areas you don't want to work in, so you deadhead back.

If you do short trips, you are in a trip zone evrytime you land.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Heres a screenshot of this last Saturday and Sunday.
> View attachment 467589
> View attachment 467590


Great job!! Is that all from Eats?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Great job!! Is that all from Eats?


Yes exactly only UberEats.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> No way he could average $14 per delivery UNLESS he accepts trips where the delivery fee is $10 or so. That's not a strategy I prefer, but to each his own.


Correct, part of my strategy is to accept longer runs. However this is done selectively. If I am in Zone A for example I might decline a $10 delivery to Zone Y. But I will accept a $10 delivery to Zone B that also has good restaurants that pay well. 
This is accomplished by looking at the map and deciding if the ping will leave you in a good position or not. I do appreciate the short run strategy you describe, short runs provide for greater frequency.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Yea I think it's definitely possible to do $300 a day in some markets.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yea I think it's definitely possible to do $300 a day in some markets.
> View attachment 468793


Impressive!! How many hours did that take?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Impressive!! How many hours did that take?


I hit the maximum 12 hours online...would have kept going but they kicked me offline.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I get the food there on time and deliver to their door politely and safely. What more is there?


Not eating a few fries on the way......

Eats here is feast or famine. I could go an hour without an Eats delivery request. Other times I might have to decline several in an hour as they don't stack with my DD delivery. With tipping, Eats seems more profitable than DD. But it's a risk as don't see the tip until approx hour half after finish the delivery.

I did see a Unicorn Buffalo Wild Wings Saturday. Base of $21ish and perhaps 6-7 mile delivery. Could have been $25-30 once tip came over. Never know as it didn't go with my 2 DD orders I was about to pickup for $18 (actually came out to $22 in the end) and had to decline the eats. Still curious what that might have ended up.

Don't seem to be many eats drivers in my area.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Not eating a few fries on the way......
> 
> Eats here is feast or famine. I could go an hour without an Eats delivery request. Other times I might have to decline several in an hour as they don't stack with my DD delivery. With tipping, Eats seems more profitable than DD. But it's a risk as don't see the tip until approx hour half after finish the delivery.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha, that happened to me once, I had a couple of cops order from within a courthouse where there is always a line to get in, so I call them and they are not answering thinking I will come in but I didn't and ate their lunch.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Missed it by THAT MUCH.....
> View attachment 466619


Memorial Day was a good monday


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I think its possible in some markets.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice job Bud. 88 hours in a week! Are you exhausted?

You can go to Vegas with that money!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Nice job Bud. 88 hours in a week! Are you exhausted?
> 
> You can go to Vegas with that money!!


Easy work to be honest.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've seen a number of posters post screenshots showing average earnings of $14, $15 or $16 per trip.

I'd like to know the breakdown on these trips. How much is miles and time? How much is surge? How much is tip?

I've done Uber Eats hit and miss for two years and I've never had a single $14 ride. Not one.



CJfrom619 said:


> Easy work to be honest.


You must be young. I'm exhausted after 10 hours in the car.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I'd like to know the breakdown on these trips. How much is miles and time? How much is surge? How much is tip?
> 
> I've done Uber Eats hit and miss for two years and I've never had a single $14 ride. Not one.


I try to stay in the surge as much as possible. That is why they put it on the screen for us. Some short trips some longer. Some big tips some small tips, and the rare zero tip. 
Whatever reason you don't get a $14 order you need to figure it out and fix it. I posted back in April that I believe $300 a day is possible, because it is.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've seen a number of posters post screenshots showing average earnings of $14, $15 or $16 per trip.
> 
> I'd like to know the breakdown on these trips. How much is miles and time? How much is surge? How much is tip?
> 
> ...


To be fair this was about half eats and half Xrides so this was not all Ubereats but probably did more deliveries then rides. It was a constant surge down here for X all week and also Eats during busy times were giving $8-15 deliveries for 2 mile dropoffs. I was using a specific area depending on where I was and what was most profitable at the time. It was only a mixture of everything trying to use everything and all my strategy that I could. I would have some decent hours at $25 when things were slow and then having $60 hours during peak times. Here I'll post a few good hours of rides and deliveries to let you know what Im talking about..and take notice how long these rides are taking to get done.

























KevinJohnson said:


> I try to stay in the surge as much as possible. That is why they put it on the screen for us. Some short trips some longer. Some big tips some small tips, and the rare zero tip.
> Whatever reason you don't get a $14 order you need to figure it out and fix it. I posted back in April that I believe $300 a day is possible, because it is.
> 
> View attachment 472510
> ...


That's awesome..seeing those boost annoys me that I haven't gotten any boost offer in a year. I know its not much but would probably cover gas.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

San Diego gets the new pay rates starting June 15. A lower base pay with added boosts.

But yeah you also get the benefit of 75° degree days, it is 99° here tomorrow.

https://help.uber.com/driving-and-d...n?nodeId=47e7a5ab-23cb-4591-beab-8746a43926cf


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> San Diego gets the new pay rates starting June 15. A lower base pay with added boosts.
> 
> But yeah you also get the benefit of 75° degree days, it is 99° here tomorrow.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/driving-and-d...n?nodeId=47e7a5ab-23cb-4591-beab-8746a43926cf


Yea I saw that today but I guess we will see because it's says lower base fare but that they will pay you for the miles and time to the restaurant? So Im not not sure how that cancels out. Lower base fare but paid on the way to pickup? I guess we will just have to see as usual.


----------



## SuperSunny (Nov 15, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Yes on the app it says deliveries are on as well as uber x/pool.


Switch off UberX, thank me later


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I wont order food after reading this thread. I ordered Chinese one night after some drinks. The food took forever to get there. When it did the dude mumbled something paid him and he left. I swear he must have been eating my lo mein because this place always overfills noodles. No way I order again!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I think its possible in some markets.
> View attachment 472226


Great job!!!! But brutal hours.


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I was waiting to pick up an order at Five Guys and the other guy there told me what a great day he was having doing only Eats. $300. It was 7pm. So lets assume he started at 7am and worked straight through for 12 hours... that's $25 an hour every hour all day doing delivery. Sounds legit.


Worked from 7 am to 1pm today and made $160. I have done 300 in a day but its hard and even my fit 27 year old ass gets fatigue after 8-9 hours. It becomes dangerous driving after that. But yes its very possible and doable


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Great job!!!! But brutal hours.


Brutal hours?? For who? No more like beautiful hours. To be honest I had alot of fun. I'm not like most who don't like to work. I enjoy working and I look forward to waking up and getting things started.

Someone who doesn't like to work will look at those hours as brutal. Someone who enjoys what they do will look at it as a good time...and it's even more fun knowing I will be compensated with $3k for my efforts which makes the work even easier when you know the end goal can be so rewarding.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AJ56 said:


> Worked from 7 am to 1pm today and made $160. I have done 300 in a day but its hard and even my fit 27 year old ass gets fatigue after 8-9 hours. It becomes dangerous driving after that. But yes its very possible and doable


I've seen a number of posters here post screenshots of big paydays where they average $15 or $20 per ride.

I've never earned that amount doing an Eats ride.

I've obviously been in the wrong places at the wrong times.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've seen a number of posters here post screenshots of big paydays where they average $15 or $20 per ride.
> 
> I've never earned that amount doing an Eats ride.
> 
> I've obviously been in the wrong places at the wrong times.


10-4


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've obviously been in the wrong places at the wrong times.


Choosing the best restaurants is strategy not chance.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Choosing the best restaurants is strategy not chance.


Like I said I haven't been in the right places at the right times. Because simply by chance I'd think I'd have gotten a pickup at one of the best restaurants once or twice.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Brutal hours?? For who? No more like beautiful hours. To be honest I had alot of fun. I'm not like most who don't like to work. I enjoy working and I look forward to waking up and getting things started.
> 
> Someone who doesn't like to work will look at those hours as brutal. Someone who enjoys what they do will look at it as a good time...and it's even more fun knowing I will be compensated with $3k for my efforts which makes the work even easier when you know the end goal can be so rewarding.


I see you work hard and it's great you enjoy it. I couldn't sit in a car that many hours.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Correct, part of my strategy is to accept longer runs. However this is done selectively. If I am in Zone A for example I might decline a $10 delivery to Zone Y. But I will accept a $10 delivery to Zone B that also has good restaurants that pay well.
> This is accomplished by looking at the map and deciding if the ping will leave you in a good position or not. I do appreciate the short run strategy you describe, short runs provide for greater frequency.


I work in one zone, it has about 150,000 people, it's the town where I live ( a small town in SAn Diego County ) . So, if I"m on the outer edge, and it's a $8 run but goes to the other side, as long as I'm in the boundery, I'll take it. If I'm on the outer edge and it's a $7 run but it's going to the next city over, I don't want it, 'cause I don't want to work over there. I'll take it if it's short because I can get right back quick. Anything over $8 nornally goes to far out of my area and I don't want to deadhead back nor work in that area. But normally, I like to be in the center and take short runs, because I found the more food I deliver, the more I make, and short runs means more food and more tips. Another thing, paid miles goes up, way up. I like to keep my mileage as low as possible, because that's a big cost at the end of three years, it makes a lot of difference in operating cost of a vehicle. It's the opposite of UberX, where tips are far and few between, and long runs are the thing, but with UberEats for me its about short trips and lots of food and lots of tips. 60% of my delivery money are tips. Impossible with UberX.


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

Jman1980 said:


>


This is just all Uber Eats. It's so much better than X. You don't have to tote any passengers around, so you increase your gas mileage and you can take your mask off while driving by yourself, til you get to a customer's house. Plus 2/3 of people tip doing eats, where almost none will when you have passengers in your car. So any money you might have lost for surge of picking up a passenger is negated by people actually tipping. For now, Uber Eats is the only way to go for me. Plus you reduce your risk of getting sick because you have no passengers in your car. And 2/3 of your deliveries all you do is drop there food off at their door, take a picture, then go on with your next delivery. So you almost have no interaction with customers.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jman1980 said:


> View attachment 474527
> 
> 
> 
> This is just all Uber Eats. It's so much better than X. You don't have to tote any passengers around, so you increase your gas mileage and you can take your mask off while driving by yourself, til you get to a customer's house. Plus 2/3 of people tip doing eats, where almost none will when you have passengers in your car. So any money you might have lost for surge of picking up a passenger is negated by people actually tipping. For now, Uber Eats is the only way to go for me. Plus you reduce your risk of getting sick because you have no passengers in your car. And 2/3 of your deliveries all you do is drop there food off at their door, take a picture, then go on with your next delivery. So you almost have no interaction with customers.


That's awesome. Just so you know...you don't have to bother taking a picture if you don't want to. Took me sometime to figure that out because that was a waste of time to take a picture of the food. Just drop off and move on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jman1980 said:


> It's so much better than X. You don't have to tote any passengers around, so you increase your gas mileage and you can take your mask off while driving by yourself, til you get to a customer's house.


I much prefer toting passengers than food. A good percentage of my Eats trips have been to apartment complexes where I have to run around outside the car looking for the customer's apartment. And I hate that with a passion.

I guess those who are making $15 per delivery are managing to deliver only to upscale neighborhoods.


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

Apartments come with both x and delivery. I deliver during the day or while it's light out. It's not really a big deal. I'm all over the place from nice neighborhoods to the ghetto once in a while. It's nice because you know the neighborhoods you're going to before hand. The worst restaurants to go to are hands down Popeye's


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Jman1980 said:


> Apartments come with both x and delivery. I deliver during the day or while it's light out. It's not really a big deal. I'm all over the place from nice neighborhoods to the ghetto once in a while. It's nice because you know the neighborhoods you're going to before hand. The worst restaurants to go to are hands down Popeye's


Bro have you even 5 Guys Burgers and Fries'd?


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't know what fries'd is. But, I never have had a wait at five guys because I always call ahead so they drop their fries and I always arrive just pick up and go. There are faster moving icebergs than most employees at Popeye's.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jman1980 said:


> Apartments come with both x and delivery.


With X most of the time you just pull up to the pin and they walk out to you. There's no need to track down apartments that may be on the back of the building or on the third floor.


----------

